# Medinai & Strawberry Spilo



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a Medanai about 5" long. And I want to buy a Strawberry Spilo. I been looking at both in this site and in my eyes both look the same. Is there something I'm missing.

Your help will be appreciated...........


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I highly doubt your 'medinai' is indeed a medinai - as far as I know, only one of our members has a confirmed S. medinai: all others are spilo cf.

Spilo CF (picture belongs to Nate)









Medinai (pictures belong to Mr_Hannibal):


















Strawberry Spilo (pic belongs to o snap its eric):









Strawberry spilo is not more than a common name, based on appearance/coloration, and hold little value, since people can attach any name to any fish.
As far as I know, sb spilo's look pretty much the same as your average gold spilo/maculatus, besides the color...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I will post the picture tomorrow. When I bought it they told me it was a Medinai.
Only you expert will determine if I have a "Medinai" or not.
Tomorrow I will post pictures.

Thank You


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Noe said:


> I will post the picture tomorrow. When I bought it they told me it was a Medinai.
> Only you expert will determine if I have a "Medinai" or not.
> Tomorrow I will post pictures.
> 
> Thank You


 Let's attempt a quick-ID: what color are the yes of your fish?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

My fish hads pale (light yellow) eyes and red under the gills and red along the anal fin. Also what I notice is that the whole body shines silvery. My daughter call it silver fish.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

We have 3 red bellied piranhas, and were wondering if they would get along with strawberry spilos?
We are moving them into a 5ft tank and would like to get a couple more of a different species.
We saw the spilos in our lps, we know they are NOT red bellies, but judging by the pictures posted here they look more like the above.
If not strawberry spilos, which other piranhas will get on with reds?

Thanks.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

tramca said:


> We have 3 red bellied piranhas, and were wondering if they would get along with strawberry spilos?
> We are moving them into a 5ft tank and would like to get a couple more of a different species.
> We saw the spilos in our lps, we know they are NOT red bellies, but judging by the pictures posted here they look more like the above.
> If not strawberry spilos, which other piranhas will get on with reds?
> ...


 Any other pygo around the same size will usually get along with your reds.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Mr Hannibal's Medinai is the only one i have seen in the hobby that is legit. Others say they have them but never have pics to back it up, or they have a spilo cf like i did. Hannibal's a cheater though he can go fishing for his Ps!!! hahaha.

Joe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I will post pictures of my fish hopefully is a legit medanai. Just give me a few minutes. 
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Genin said:


> Mr Hannibal's Medinai is the only one i have seen in the hobby that is legit. Others say they have them but never have pics to back it up, or they have a spilo cf like i did. Hannibal's a cheater though he can go fishing for his Ps!!! hahaha.
> 
> Joe


Hey man, i´m not a cheater







...it´s not my fault i live in Venezuela














!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Noe said:


> I will post pictures of my fish hopefully is a legit medanai. Just give me a few minutes.
> Thanks


If you can´t post some pics of your P you can compare it with Medinai pics at OPEFE´s and read the "color of life" information...:nod:







!

...anyway i would like to see your fish pics...







!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

tried to get picture smaller? what do you think this is cf or medinai? keep in mind that this fish is around 6"to7" and i got him about year ago from date and he was about 2" and it seem's he's growing faster than what other's proclaim these fish do. i say since june he's grow about 2". he is very aggressive. perfer's to sit in front view of tank and there is many hiding spots and well planted.not scared of anything. just curious what people think it is. i thought it was a spilo cf but starting to think otherwise now. what do you think ?????


----------

